# What makes the best invert pet



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

what do u thinks makes the best invert pet ?

vote and puta comment why 

thanks


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Hadrus arizonesis.
the desert hairy scorpion.. they look soo nice, they are very active, are good eaters and don't need masses of space.
they eat once a week and as i said, look very nice.


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Tarantulas, Millipedes, Centipedes. 

All well nice looking inverts too look at, easy too keep. 

There ^


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

no not centipedes.
have you not heard?
they frequently escape even the most air tight containers.
they have been known to kill orphans and nuns.
they can survive in bedrooms for over 47 years (they are very long lived)
they have an appetite for small children and family pets


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

True
Lie
True
Lie

Centipedes are beast, look after one and you'll see. They're gorgeous once fully grown, give them enough sub too burrow in and a big enough enclosure and they're happy pedos.


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

i would say matis/mantid


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Tarantulas and Mantids, love them both. :flrt: I love the fact female Ts live so long and the fact they are so cute and fluffy. 

I just love everything about mantids. :flrt: Except the fact they don't last long.


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Tarantulas and Mantids, love them both. :flrt: I love the fact female Ts live so long and the fact they are so cute and fluffy.
> 
> I just love everything about mantids. :flrt: Except the fact they don't last long.


Well I can agree with that !!! :no1:
Mantids or T's mate, can't go wrong !


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

JoeR said:


> Well I can agree with that !!! :no1:
> Mantids or T's mate, can't go wrong !


Too right there buddy, I love T's


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

SCORPIONS:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Because they are awesome


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

So little love for snails...


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

^ It's got a few votes, I like Giant African land snails they're pretty cool too look after


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

:2wallbang: i forgot to put sticks in the poll and its the one invert ive had :lol2:


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

dan112 said:


> :2wallbang: i forgot to put sticks in the poll and its the one invert ive had :lol2:


That's clever ain't it lol  I would of voted that too man.


----------



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

mantids every time,
for their variation, colour, ease of keeping, space required, the fact they are diurnal, feeding habits, their 'i can take on anything' attitude, and the way their heads pivot to 'look at things or people!!
they are entertaining too!!

not bias in any way though of course!!lol
they are way to underestemated imo!


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

i think you cant call inverts pets. There like fish and there not pets not like dogs.

if i had to go for one as a pet i would say millipedes.

+ stop giving centipedes a bad rep. ive kept a range of them and never had a problem they CANT get out of air tight containers. if you have a tank taller than the cent you will have no problems. and 47 years not true centipedes need very humid conditions and will die within a few weeks from lack of water.

sorry about my rant but their not as bad as people make them out to be!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

^this is a reoccurring theme with keeping animals which live in tanks/vivs
they are not domesticated, will not hesitate to "bite the hand that feeds them "
they have no "love" for their owner.. like a dog or cat would
they are just something different to keep and it is easier to call them pets


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Non of them make great pets but the best one to keep is the one or more that intrests you the most.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Ts are the best because there are so many species and different behaviours. In addition cockroaches are very good because they are so easy to care for and breed.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My domino beetles are about the most entertaining out of the invert "pets" I have. They are always out and about, savage feeders and usually either fighting or humping each other :lol2:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

All of them are great! My favourite ones are Spiders, Scorpions, Mantids, Roaches, Phasmids, Beetles, Amblypygi and true bugs (e.g assassin bugs) But I don't think I could choose between them, they are all fantastic and fascinating in their own right. 
Wouldn't mind a leaf cutter ant colony one day either....


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Tarantula FTW.... Why because that's the flavour I choose...


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Stick insects, tailless whip scorpions, and jumping spiders.

Stick insects can look amazing, and are easy to care for, tailless whip scorpions also looking very interesting, easy to care for and very interesting behaviour, and jumping spiders, amazing to watch and easy to care for.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Millipedes.
They are so easy to look after, even for children.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Snails :flrt:

I put them on their "playmat" and they're still there when I get back! :lol2:


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

angelgirls29 said:


> Snails :flrt:
> 
> I put them on their "playmat" and they're still there when I get back! :lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

scorpions all the way, you just can't beat them


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Anything except centipedes as they're evil and come from the hair in satans plughole :lol2:h


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tarantulas all the way. Easy to keep and tend to live longer than a lot of inverts. Plus the way they breed etc is so fascinating


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Peacock Mantis shrimp...........no contest.

They have better eyesight than me, they are pretty, can beat the cr4p out of hermit crabs and are more intelligent than the average RFUK poster! 

Brilliant animals. Ask Corsetts Chris.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Peacock Mantis shrimp...........no contest.
> 
> They have better eyesight than me, they are pretty, can beat the cr4p out of hermit crabs and are more intelligent than the average RFUK poster!
> 
> Brilliant animals. Ask Corsetts Chris.


hiya
indeed peacock mantis shrimps are cool, never seen 1 4 sale though (i guess their in the aqatic trade no dout).I do know people who have traded in them + they R awsome crittters 4 about a million differant reasons.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Peacock Mantis shrimp...........no contest.
> 
> They have better eyesight than me, they are pretty, can beat the cr4p out of hermit crabs and are more intelligent than the average RFUK poster!
> 
> Brilliant animals. Ask Corsetts Chris.



Good call!


----------



## freedomisle (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice one, Maybe you could do a poll on peoples favourite sub species of T's. i.e Brachy's, Avics etc. (ofc there are many so maybe just the top 5-10.


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

Tarantulas and Centipedes are the best.:no1:

They are just wicked.

Especially the Psalmopoeus species, I love them.

Oliver,


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

snakeman8 said:


> Tarantulas and Centipedes are the best.:no1:
> 
> They are just wicked.
> 
> ...


You know. You just read my mind buddy ;-)


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

:lol2: Great minds think alike.


----------



## andrew1984 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tarantulas all the way!!!! :2thumb: lol
Although i currently own a pair of puple jewel beetles which are quite entertaining to say the least, all i will say is very very rampant obsessed creatures lol


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

^ Yes T's the whole way, I think this should be stickied btw


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

iLuke said:


> ^ Yes T's the whole way, I think this should be stickied btw


Why a sticky?


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Why a sticky?


Because.............................................er :hmm:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Come on snail lovers!!!!! :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I think T's have a straight win here ;-) unless Dan mods the poll and uses does to votes himself (which he won't) cause I'd pimp slap him hard.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

angelgirls29 said:


> Come on snail lovers!!!!! :jump: :jump: :jump:


 
boo snails 
scorpions all the way DDD

and andelgirls- do you keep native snails?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> boo snails
> scorpions all the way DDD


2 right


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> boo snails
> scorpions all the way DDD
> 
> and andelgirls- do you keep native snails?


Not at the mo - going to try next year (am upgrading tanks atm so no extra room for a bit). Got my eye on a few that'll make interesting subjects.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

angelgirls29 said:


> Not at the mo - going to try next year (am upgrading tanks atm so no extra room for a bit). Got my eye on a few that'll make interesting subjects.


be sure to come and post on the uk native thread in that case 
i like snails, but they are boring as :censor:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> be sure to come and post on the uk native thread in that case
> i like snails, but they are boring as :censor:


And scorpions dance, I assume?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

angelgirls29 said:


> And scorpions dance, I assume?


 
i don't get it :L


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

There is a spider called jeff that lives in the bathroom, he is the best invert pet as he feeds and cleans himself : victory:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't get it :L


*whispers*

she is calling scorpions boring.....



angelgirls29 said:


> And scorpions dance, I assume?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> *whispers*
> 
> she is calling scorpions boring.....


 
:bash::gasp:
:bash::gasp:
:bash::gasp:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> :bash::gasp:
> :bash::gasp:
> :bash::gasp:


But snails are pretty funky mate, :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> But snails are pretty funky mate, :2thumb:


 
scorpions are funkier 
i like the way snails move, but apart from that.. they are pretty boring.
i wonder if native snails would live fine with Euscorpius:lol2:


----------

